# Manual grinder for home



## glaut (Jan 9, 2016)

I am looking at purchasing a manual coffee grinder to go with my Rok espresso maker and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations?

I have had a brief look around at the Feldgrind, Lido 2 and Rok grinder but can't seem to decide between them. Has anyone compared these or are they all pretty much the same quality and ease of use wise?

Thanks,

Garth


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Garth

I've got a Rok grinder you can have if you like. Bought on their crowdfunding, but by the time it arrived I really didn't need it anymore.

Used twice. Seems pretty decent and looks very nice.

Yours for £60 delivered.

Feldgrind is also a fantastic grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I would suggest the choice was more between the Lido E (finer adjustment pitch than the Lido2/3) & Feldgrind (rather than Lido 2 & Feldgrind). Feldgrind is smaller, Lido E is larger but light for it's size. Both can be held in the hand & used without bracing, or resting on anything. Adjustment for the Feldgrind is a little more intuitive & simpler. Both are quality grinders & the Lido E will hold enough beans for a large French press if ever needed. If you never need to grind more than 36g in one go, the Feldgrind makes more sense & is cheaper.

I doubt that you could determine if either was superior/inferior in terms of grind quality.


----------

